# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  افزایش تمرکز

## Zahraa.a.p

*سلام سلام 

بچه ها برای افزایش تمرکز موقع درس خوندن چه راهکار هایی رو امتحان کردین و نتیجه گرفتین ؟؟ 

وقتی دچار پرش ذهنی میشین چه کار هایی انجام میدین که دوباره ذهنتون معطوف به درس بشه ؟؟ 

وقتی که حس درس خوندن ندارین،  چه چیز هیچی موجب میشه که بتونید با حس های منفیتون مقابله کنید ، همه ی فکرای مزاحم رو بریزید دور و برین سراغ درس خوندن ؟؟؟

لطفا تجربه هاتون رو به اشتراک بزارین : ) مرسی*

----------


## D R E A M=

> *سلام سلام 
> 
> بچه ها برای افزایش تمرکز موقع درس خوندن چه راهکار هایی رو امتحان کردین و نتیجه گرفتین ؟؟ 
> 
> وقتی دچار پرش ذهنی میشین چه کار هایی انجام میدین که دوباره ذهنتون معطوف به درس بشه ؟؟ 
> 
> وقتی که حس درس خوندن ندارین،  چه چیز هیچی موجب میشه که بتونید با حس های منفیتون مقابله کنید ، همه ی فکرای مزاحم رو بریزید دور و برین سراغ درس خوندن ؟؟؟
> 
> لطفا تجربه هاتون رو به اشتراک بزارین : ) مرسی*



سلام زهرا جان
ببین گلم بزن تمرکز دکتر هلاکویی اونا رو نگا کن  :Yahoo (1):  نت بگردی اون قد راهکار مفید هس

اا خود من از زمانی ک قهوع میخورم دیگ حواسم پرت نمیشه
من موقع مطالعه همیشه یه قهوع کنار دستم هس هر وخ انرژی م کم شه استفادع میکنم


یه روش هم هس یه کاغذ بذار کنار دستت فکرایی ک توو ذهنت هس بنویس توش

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط D R E A M=


سلام زهرا جان
ببین گلم بزن تمرکز دکتر هلاکویی اونا رو نگا کن  نت بگردی اون قد راهکار مفید هس

اا خود من از زمانی ک قهوع میخورم دیگ حواسم پرت نمیشه
من موقع مطالعه همیشه یه قهوع کنار دستم هس هر وخ انرژی م کم شه استفادع میکنم


یه روش هم هس یه کاغذ بذار کنار دستت فکرایی ک توو ذهنت هس بنویس توش


مرسی عزیزم 
باشه سرچ میکنم 

قهوه به نظرت وابستگی نمیاره؟؟*

----------


## D R E A M=

> *
> 
> مرسی عزیزم 
> باشه سرچ میکنم 
> 
> قهوه به نظرت وابستگی نمیاره؟؟*


برا من ک نه
من خودم یه زمان چون خیلی زیادع روی کردع بودم همش شکلات و قوع و اینا میخوردم فشارم بالا شد 
یه یه سالی لب نزدم ب این چیزا
اصلا وابستگی نداشتم


نمیدونمااا شاید سیستم بدن تو مث من نباشع

----------


## Moon.Sa

سلاام
من خودم بلند بلند میخونم اون متن جلومو، یا ی درسی مثه ریاضی یا فیزیکو بلند بلند حساب میکنم جوابشو!
یا با ی خودکار درس میخونم و اینجور مواقع ب جای هایلایت با اتودم دور کلمات مهم خط میکشم
یا درسی ک دارم میخونمو با شیمی عوض میکنم *_*
اگه هیچکدوم جواب نده نیم ساعت میرم قدم میزنم و بعدش اوکی میشم

----------


## Moon.Sa

البته قهوه خوردنم خیلی جوابه ولی واسه وابستگی اوورده
اینکه ۴ ساله هرروز میخورمم بی تاثیر نیست البته -_-

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Itsmahi


سلاام
من خودم بلند بلند میخونم اون متن جلومو، یا ی درسی مثه ریاضی یا فیزیکو بلند بلند حساب میکنم جوابشو!
یا با ی خودکار درس میخونم و اینجور مواقع ب جای هایلایت با اتودم دور کلمات مهم خط میکشم
یا درسی ک دارم میخونمو با شیمی عوض میکنم *_*
اگه هیچکدوم جواب نده نیم ساعت میرم قدم میزنم و بعدش اوکی میشم


ممنونم از مشارکتتون: )*

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Itsmahi


البته قهوه خوردنم خیلی جوابه ولی واسه وابستگی اوورده
اینکه ۴ ساله هرروز میخورمم بی تاثیر نیست البته -_-


واو چهار سال هر روز :/ 

راستش بیشتر دلم میخاد راهکار های روانی و درونی رو پیاده سازی کنم تا چیزای خارجی و بیرونی*

----------


## D R E A M=

> *
> 
> واو چهار سال هر روز :/ 
> 
> راستش بیشتر دلم میخاد راهکار های روانی و درونی رو پیاده سازی کنم تا چیزای خارجی و بیرونی*


یه روشی هس شاید مسخرع ب نظر بر3 ولی واقعی هس 
ذهنت با یه فکری درگیر شد بگو بعدی خود ب خود میرع فکرع این روش رو یکی از افزاد مشهور اسمش یادم نیست گفته بود
من تست کردم پاسخگو بود 
دکتر هلاکویی هم ب این روش اشارع کردع بود
روانی بخوای نت سرچ کنی هس کلی روش


ولی قهوع خصوصا اگ بدنت اوایلش باشع و عادت نکردع باشع خیلی زیاد تاثیر میذارع 
من اوایل قهوع خوردنی هم با انرژی تر میخوندم هم با انگیزه و تمرکز حس میکردم مخ شدع ام  :Yahoo (4):  
چون تا دبیرستان من اصلا اهل شکلات و قهوع و اینا نبودم بدنم عادت نداش اولین بارش بود

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط D R E A M=


یه روشی هس شاید مسخرع ب نظر بر3 ولی واقعی هس 
ذهنت با یه فکری درگیر شد بگو بعدی خود ب خود میرع فکرع این روش رو یکی از افزاد مشهور اسمش یادم نیست گفته بود
من تست کردم پاسخگو بود 
دکتر هلاکویی هم ب این روش اشارع کردع بود
روانی بخوای نت سرچ کنی هس کلی روش


ولی قهوع خصوصا اگ بدنت اوایلش باشع و عادت نکردع باشع خیلی زیاد تاثیر میذارع 
من اوایل قهوع خوردنی هم با انرژی تر میخوندم هم با انگیزه و تمرکز حس میکردم مخ شدع ام  
چون تا دبیرستان من اصلا اهل شکلات و قهوع و اینا نبودم بدنم عادت نداش اولین بارش بود


باشه امتحان میکنم : )*

----------


## Soviet Union

سلام

سعی کنید تمرکز داشته باشید

----------


## Miss.Sad

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Zahraa.a.p


سلام سلام 

بچه ها برای افزایش تمرکز موقع درس خوندن چه راهکار هایی رو امتحان کردین و نتیجه گرفتین ؟؟ 

وقتی دچار پرش ذهنی میشین چه کار هایی انجام میدین که دوباره ذهنتون معطوف به درس بشه ؟؟ 

وقتی که حس درس خوندن ندارین،  چه چیز هیچی موجب میشه که بتونید با حس های منفیتون مقابله کنید ، همه ی فکرای مزاحم رو بریزید دور و برین سراغ درس خوندن ؟؟؟

لطفا تجربه هاتون رو به اشتراک بزارین : ) مرسی



سلام زهرایی 
ممنون بابت تگت گلی 

من وقتی حواسم پرت میشه ، اول سعی میکنم عامل اون حواس پرتی رو بفهمم چی بوده که اکثراً استرسه !
بعدش یا پشت میز یا هر جا دو دیقه چشامو میبندم به موضوع و مبحث درسی که داشتم میخوندمش فک میکنم 
زور میزنم مطالب خونده شده رو مرور کنم بعد اگه تمرکزم برگشت ادامه میدم 
اگه دیدم فایده ندارم میرم پایین با مامانم حرف میزنم یا میگم بریم بیرون  خلاصه یه نیم ساعتی استراحت میکنم بعد دوباره برمیگردم درس 

تمرکز خیلی مهمه هم سرعت عمل مطالعه رو میبره بالا هم سرعت یادگیری رو 
من این شکلی زندش میکنم حالا نمیدونم برا بقیه هم کارسازه یا نه_

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Soviet Union


سلام

سعی کنید تمرکز داشته باشید


با سپاس*

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Miss.Sad





سلام زهرایی 
ممنون بابت تگت گلی 

من وقتی حواسم پرت میشه ، اول سعی میکنم عامل اون حواس پرتی رو بفهمم چی بوده که اکثراً استرسه !
بعدش یا پشت میز یا هر جا دو دیقه چشامو میبندم به موضوع و مبحث درسی که داشتم میخوندمش فک میکنم 
زور میزنم مطالب خونده شده رو مرور کنم بعد اگه تمرکزم برگشت ادامه میدم 
اگه دیدم فایده ندارم میرم پایین با مامانم حرف میزنم یا میگم بریم بیرون  خلاصه یه نیم ساعتی استراحت میکنم بعد دوباره برمیگردم درس 

تمرکز خیلی مهمه هم سرعت عمل مطالعه رو میبره بالا هم سرعت یادگیری رو 
من این شکلی زندش میکنم حالا نمیدونم برا بقیه هم کارسازه یا نه


مرسی عزیزم *-**

----------


## _Scorpion_

کاری کن که حواست پرت نشه

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط pera11


کاری کن که حواست پرت نشه


ممنونم از توضیحات تفصیلی و کاملتون*

----------


## mohammd222

اگه موقع درس فکر میاد تو سرت، بنویسش رو یه کاغذ
اگه موقع خوندن مطلب طولانی حواست پرت میشه، با صدای بلند بخون یا تیکه تیکش کن
اگه  بر اثر خستگی هست، میتونی از قهوه استفاده کنی البته اگه عادت کنی بد میشه  و اگه هم روزانه باشه میشی مثل من 2 تا لیوان قهوه میخورم 30 دقیقه بیشتر  تاثیر نداره، بعد چند ساعت خوندن هم یکم دراز بکش و چشاتو ببند(فقط مواظب  باش یهو 2 ساعت نخوابی)
اگه بعد یه مدتی حواست پرت میشه، چشاتو ببند  تکیه بده به صندلی و سعی کن اولش فکرتو خالی کنی، بعد به چیزی که داشتی  میخوندی فکر کن یا اینکه چند بار پاهاتو باز و بسته کن و بلند شو یه تکونی  به خودت بده و برگرد سر درس

اگه اول درس تمرکز نداری و موقع استارت خوندن نمیتونی تمرکز کنی، قبل درس روی یه چیزی تمرکز کن
مثلا  یه کاغذ کوچیک داشته باش توش یه نقطه بزار، قبل درس روی اون نقطه تمرکز  کن(یا اگه کاری هست که خودت میدونی میتونی راحت روش تمرکز کنی)

بگرد ببین چی حواستو پرت میکنه، اگه گوشی هست که بزارش یه جایی که در دسترست نباشه
اگه سروصدا یا اینکه جات راحت نیست یا جایی که هستی گرمه جاتو عوض کن
بلند شدن و یکم راه رفتن یا حرکتات کششی یا همون حرکتی که موقع خمیاره انجام میدی هم تاثیرشو داره
کاری که بهت ارامش میده رو قبل درس انجام بده(مثلا خودم چشمامو میبندم به انیمه فکر میکنم  :Yahoo (21): )
تا جایی که میتونی چیزی اطرافت نباشه تا باهاش هی بازی کنی(خودکار مداد پاککن گوشی و...)

برای حس و حال و حوصله درس خوندن هم ممکنه از خستگی یا بی انگیزگی باشه
اگه خستت هست که یه ابی به صورتت بزن بعد یکم حرکت کششی انجام بده بشین پا درس، بعد یکم کم کم حسش میاد
اگه انگیزه نداری هم تو انجمن دوستان راهکار های زیادی دادن

چه طولانی شد  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammd222


اگه موقع درس فکر میاد تو سرت، بنویسش رو یه کاغذ
اگه موقع خوندن مطلب طولانی حواست پرت میشه، با صدای بلند بخون یا تیکه تیکش کن
اگه  بر اثر خستگی هست، میتونی از قهوه استفاده کنی البته اگه عادت کنی بد میشه  و اگه هم روزانه باشه میشی مثل من 2 تا لیوان قهوه میخورم 30 دقیقه بیشتر  تاثیر نداره، بعد چند ساعت خوندن هم یکم دراز بکش و چشاتو ببند(فقط مواظب  باش یهو 2 ساعت نخوابی)
اگه بعد یه مدتی حواست پرت میشه، چشاتو ببند  تکیه بده به صندلی و سعی کن اولش فکرتو خالی کنی، بعد به چیزی که داشتی  میخوندی فکر کن یا اینکه چند بار پاهاتو باز و بسته کن و بلند شو یه تکونی  به خودت بده و برگرد سر درس

اگه اول درس تمرکز نداری و موقع استارت خوندن نمیتونی تمرکز کنی، قبل درس روی یه چیزی تمرکز کن
مثلا  یه کاغذ کوچیک داشته باش توش یه نقطه بزار، قبل درس روی اون نقطه تمرکز  کن(یا اگه کاری هست که خودت میدونی میتونی راحت روش تمرکز کنی)

بگرد ببین چی حواستو پرت میکنه، اگه گوشی هست که بزارش یه جایی که در دسترست نباشه
اگه سروصدا یا اینکه جات راحت نیست یا جایی که هستی گرمه جاتو عوض کن
بلند شدن و یکم راه رفتن یا حرکتات کششی یا همون حرکتی که موقع خمیاره انجام میدی هم تاثیرشو داره
کاری که بهت ارامش میده رو قبل درس انجام بده(مثلا خودم چشمامو میبندم به انیمه فکر میکنم )
تا جایی که میتونی چیزی اطرافت نباشه تا باهاش هی بازی کنی(خودکار مداد پاککن گوشی و...)

برای حس و حال و حوصله درس خوندن هم ممکنه از خستگی یا بی انگیزگی باشه
اگه خستت هست که یه ابی به صورتت بزن بعد یکم حرکت کششی انجام بده بشین پا درس، بعد یکم کم کم حسش میاد
اگه انگیزه نداری هم تو انجمن دوستان راهکار های زیادی دادن

چه طولانی شد 


عالی بود مرسی*

----------


## mohammd222

یادم رفت بگم که اگه وقتی محیط ساکته فکر میاد سراغت و حواست پرت میشه، با یه اهنگ اروم امتحان کن

----------


## Hell queen

این چند تا راهکار به نظرم خیلی مفیده ؛

- يک برنامه زماني مشخص و منطقي داشته باشيد. زمان‌بندي مناسب براي انجام کارها باعث ايجاد تعادل بين وقت کار و تفريح مي‌شود و به آرامش ذهني کمک مي‌کند. در اين حالت قدرت ذهن براي مقابله با عوامل آشفته‌کننده بيشتر مي‌شود.

- هرگز منفي نباشيد. هرگز نگوييد که نمي‌توانم تمرکز کنم. اين اظهارات منفي تمرکز کردن را دشوارتر مي‌سازد چون ذهن خود را روي عدم توانايي کردن، متمرکز مي‌کنيد.

- چند کار را همزمان با هم انجام ندهيد. در اين وضعيت هرگز نمي‌توانيد روي يک کار متمرکز شويد. يک کار را تمام کنيد و بعد سراغ کار بعدي برويد.

- صداهاي اضافي را حذف کنيد. صداهاي اضافي در محيط کار تمرکز مناسب را تقريبا غيرممکن مي‌کند و حذف آنها بسيار مهم است.

- رژيم غذايي مناسب و ورزش متعادل تاثير بسيار زيادي در افزايش قدرت تمرکز دارد. کمبود ريزمغذي‌هاي ضروري موجب خستگي و آشفتگي ذهني مي‌شود. مغز خشکبار، ويتامين e و ميوه‌ها براي بهبود تمرکز مفيد هستند.

- وظيفه خود را خوب درک کنيد. چون ترديد داشتن درباره کاري که بايد انجام دهيد تمرکز کردن روي آن را دشوار مي‌سازد.

- به احساس تعلل در کار کردن غلبه کنيد. وظيفه خود را به تعويق نياندازيد و تصميم بگيريد تا کار خود را طبق برنامه زماني انجام نداده‌ايد، صندلي خود را ترک نکنيد.

- مواقعي را که بيشترين بازده کاري را در طول 24 ساعت شبانه‌روز داريد مشخص کنيد. براي افراد مختلف اين ساعات متفاوت هستند. ساعت بيشترين بازده کاري مخصوص خود را پيدا کرده و سعي کنيد کارهاي سخت‌تر که جذابيت کمتري برايتان دارند را در اين ساعت‌ها انجام دهيد.

----------


## Lullaby

*خب ببین بستگی داره که چرا تمرکزت از بین میره
بعنوانِ مثال خستگی و خوابالودگی تمرکزِ آدم رو به شدت پایین میاره اینجور موقع ها اینکه بری آب یخ بزنی به صورتت و یه فنجون نسکافه ی (کم کافئین) بخوری میتونه کارساز باشه
*

----------


## Mrya

حواشم پرت میشه مهمولا با خودکار میزنم رو کتاب یا به خودم میگم بیا اینجا شب هرچی خاستی فکر کن :Yahoo (4): 
وقتی حوصله ندارم نمیخونم به همین خوشمزگی :Yahoo (4):  میرم یکم خودمو مشغول میکنم از درس دور میشم مثلا یکساعت بعد دوساعت بعد برمیگردم شروع میکنم درسمو

----------


## Hell queen

این روش هم که میگن یه کاغذ بزاریم کنارمون اگه افکار مزاحمی وجود داشت اونا رو بنویسیم به نظرم خوبه.
یه کارای دیگه هم هس برا تقویت تمرکز که خیلی خیلی تاثیر گذاره.مثل مدیتیشن و یوگا.
ولی نظر خودم رو همون نوشتنه  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## high.target

_مرسی از تگت عزیزم
پرش ذهن ک دارم واسه خودم ی متن کوتاه مینویسم ک چرا اصلا لازمه الان درس بخونم و  اگ نخونم فردا استرس میگیرم و این حرفا
آخرشم ی کمی خودمو دعوا میکنم
بعد قربون صدقه خودم میرم
و بعدش میخونم...._

----------


## koalima77

خواب خوب_کاهش استفاده از گوشی _نوشتن افکار مزاحم _دراز کشیدنو بستن چشم ها و تمرکز رو یه تصویر برای چند دقیقه

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Hell queen


این چند تا راهکار به نظرم خیلی مفیده ؛

- يک برنامه زماني مشخص و منطقي داشته باشيد. زمان‌بندي مناسب براي انجام کارها باعث ايجاد تعادل بين وقت کار و تفريح مي‌شود و به آرامش ذهني کمک مي‌کند. در اين حالت قدرت ذهن براي مقابله با عوامل آشفته‌کننده بيشتر مي‌شود.

- هرگز منفي نباشيد. هرگز نگوييد که نمي‌توانم تمرکز کنم. اين اظهارات منفي تمرکز کردن را دشوارتر مي‌سازد چون ذهن خود را روي عدم توانايي کردن، متمرکز مي‌کنيد.

- چند کار را همزمان با هم انجام ندهيد. در اين وضعيت هرگز نمي‌توانيد روي يک کار متمرکز شويد. يک کار را تمام کنيد و بعد سراغ کار بعدي برويد.

- صداهاي اضافي را حذف کنيد. صداهاي اضافي در محيط کار تمرکز مناسب را تقريبا غيرممکن مي‌کند و حذف آنها بسيار مهم است.

- رژيم غذايي مناسب و ورزش متعادل تاثير بسيار زيادي در افزايش قدرت تمرکز دارد. کمبود ريزمغذي‌هاي ضروري موجب خستگي و آشفتگي ذهني مي‌شود. مغز خشکبار، ويتامين e و ميوه‌ها براي بهبود تمرکز مفيد هستند.

- وظيفه خود را خوب درک کنيد. چون ترديد داشتن درباره کاري که بايد انجام دهيد تمرکز کردن روي آن را دشوار مي‌سازد.

- به احساس تعلل در کار کردن غلبه کنيد. وظيفه خود را به تعويق نياندازيد و تصميم بگيريد تا کار خود را طبق برنامه زماني انجام نداده‌ايد، صندلي خود را ترک نکنيد.

- مواقعي را که بيشترين بازده کاري را در طول 24 ساعت شبانه‌روز داريد مشخص کنيد. براي افراد مختلف اين ساعات متفاوت هستند. ساعت بيشترين بازده کاري مخصوص خود را پيدا کرده و سعي کنيد کارهاي سخت‌تر که جذابيت کمتري برايتان دارند را در اين ساعت‌ها انجام دهيد.


مفید بود عزیزم *-* مرسی*

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amvaff


خب ببین بستگی داره که چرا تمرکزت از بین میره
بعنوانِ مثال خستگی و خوابالودگی تمرکزِ آدم رو به شدت پایین میاره اینجور موقع ها اینکه بری آب یخ بزنی به صورتت و یه فنجون نسکافه ی (کم کافئین) بخوری میتونه کارساز باشه



هوووووم درسته آوایی  مرسی عزیزم*

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mrya


حواشم پرت میشه مهمولا با خودکار میزنم رو کتاب یا به خودم میگم بیا اینجا شب هرچی خاستی فکر کن
وقتی حوصله ندارم نمیخونم به همین خوشمزگی میرم یکم خودمو مشغول میکنم از درس دور میشم مثلا یکساعت بعد دوساعت بعد برمیگردم شروع میکنم درسمو


ایول  باحال بود روشت *-* مرسی*

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط z1000


مرسی از تگت عزیزم
پرش ذهن ک دارم واسه خودم ی متن کوتاه مینویسم ک چرا اصلا لازمه الان درس بخونم و  اگ نخونم فردا استرس میگیرم و این حرفا
آخرشم ی کمی خودمو دعوا میکنم
بعد قربون صدقه خودم میرم
و بعدش میخونم....


خیلی با مزه گفتی نازنین  مرسی عزیزم*

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط koalima77


خواب خوب_کاهش استفاده از گوشی _نوشتن افکار مزاحم _دراز کشیدنو بستن چشم ها و تمرکز رو یه تصویر برای چند دقیقه


ممنون ^•^*

----------


## n3gin2000

> *سلام سلام 
> 
> بچه ها برای افزایش تمرکز موقع درس خوندن چه راهکار هایی رو امتحان کردین و نتیجه گرفتین ؟؟ 
> 
> وقتی دچار پرش ذهنی میشین چه کار هایی انجام میدین که دوباره ذهنتون معطوف به درس بشه ؟؟ 
> 
> وقتی که حس درس خوندن ندارین،  چه چیز هیچی موجب میشه که بتونید با حس های منفیتون مقابله کنید ، همه ی فکرای مزاحم رو بریزید دور و برین سراغ درس خوندن ؟؟؟
> 
> لطفا تجربه هاتون رو به اشتراک بزارین : ) مرسی*


سلام زهراگلی :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (6):  :Yahoo (11): 
من زیادشنیدم میگن اگه موقع درس چیزی ذهنتون مشغول میکنه چنددقیقه بهش وقت بدیدبنویسیدوبهش فکرکنیدبعدمتوقفش کنیدودوباره ازاول درس بخونیداگه برات شرایطش فراهمه ورزش ایروبیک هم خیلی برای افزایش تمرکزتوصیه میکنن حتماامتحان کن عزیزدلم :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (6):  :Yahoo (11):

----------


## susba

من از ماژیک هایلایت استفاده می کنم خیلی جوابه :Yahoo (76): جدا خوندن همراه با نوشتن خیلی واسم تمرکزآوره
دیگه این که تو وقتای بیکاری می خونم.این که می دونم سرگرمی خاصی منتظرم نیس متمرکزم می کنه.و با معده ی خالی می خونم.پشت میز و صندلی هم خیلی خوبه قشنگ فکر آدمو جمع می کنه.

----------


## mohi.goli

> *سلام سلام 
> 
> بچه ها برای افزایش تمرکز موقع درس خوندن چه راهکار هایی رو امتحان کردین و نتیجه گرفتین ؟؟ 
> 
> وقتی دچار پرش ذهنی میشین چه کار هایی انجام میدین که دوباره ذهنتون معطوف به درس بشه ؟؟ 
> 
> وقتی که حس درس خوندن ندارین،  چه چیز هیچی موجب میشه که بتونید با حس های منفیتون مقابله کنید ، همه ی فکرای مزاحم رو بریزید دور و برین سراغ درس خوندن ؟؟؟
> 
> لطفا تجربه هاتون رو به اشتراک بزارین : ) مرسی*


من جدیدا دلیل تمرکز کممو پیدا کردم و الان خیلی بهترررر شده من قبلنا سه ساعت مثلا درسنامه مبخوندم بعد تو روز بعد تست اون سه ساعتو میزدم یا دو ساعت درسنامه ولی الان فهمیدم ک این کار باعث تمرکز کممه الان درسنامه رو به بخشای نیم ساعتی تقسیم میکنم و تست اون قسمت رو بلافاصله بعد از خوندن اون قسمت میزنم واسه درسای اختصاصی خیلی روش خوبیه و واسه درسای عمومی هم به جا اینکه دوتا درس عمومی بخوام بخونم هر کدوم یک و نیم ساعت میام ۴ تا درس عمومی میخونم هرکدوم ۴۵ دقیقه و در کل اینطوری پرش ذهنیم کمتر شده

----------

